# Could you please show me with example, how to lodge a BAS?



## Rajan (Jul 1, 2017)

Could you please show me with example, how to lodge a BAS?


----------



## Jobless Broke (Jul 1, 2017)

If you use a mac there is an app called QuickBAS its a really good app for small business. Google myGov, create an account and upload your QuickBas files. Works for me. 
There may even be a windows version of QuickBas, Not Sure.


----------

